# Euramobil Private Plates



## 97842 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi fellow Euramobil owners,

Just bought my first Euramobil 2 weeks ago and I think it's the best thing I've ever done. What a beauty.

I've jumped from a small 12month old swift to a big 5 year old Activa with garage and fixed bed and it's great. 
I decided to buy a private plate for it and looked up our initials and plates refering to our new van and came across these.

Check out DVLA's website and look up plates ending URA, the've got quite a few with some with the number 3 before URA.
The've got some as cheap as £250 including VAT and £80 transfer fee which I thought was a bargain.
I've just bought R 3URA for £250 - Our EURA, or as we have it Our 3's eura as there's 3 of us - me,wife and 10yr old daughter.
They have lots with a choice of the first digit and then followed by the number 3 and URA, you can't by law mis interprit the plate by pushing the 3 next to the URA but it still spells URA and looks good.
I think I'm just a poser :lol: :lol: , but it finishes the van nicely so I'll settle for being a poser. 8) 
Just thought I'd let some of you know as I thought it was quite cheap for a private plate. 
Any other posers out there fancy it? :lol: :lol: 8) 8)


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*plates*

Greetings,

I wanted a plate for my new motorhome and scanned the DVLA site but could not find anything suitable at first but after a search with letters and numbers, I decided on V4 NPK, which spells, well almost, VAN PK (PK my initials)

Cost £399.00 inclusive of assignment fee.

Peter K


----------



## 97842 (Feb 23, 2006)

When I first looked on the site I saw the plate E11RRA which if you put the black screw cover between the 2 one's spelt EURRA but that is tempting PC Plod to nab ya. Plus, when you order it you have to declare the the connection and try explaining that one.
It just wasn't worth it and I dont need hassle from mr policeman so I decided against it plus it was £599 so not so much of a bargain as the one I bought.
I'm happy with my R3 URA plus it's legal.   

I'm a happy Bunny. And a cool one at that 8)


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Years ago I looked on the DVLA site and saw a perfect one for me for only £250... SNE 11Y

The other month I went back on DVLA website with the intention of finally getting it... guess what... its not available.

Learn't a major lesson there.


----------



## 97842 (Feb 23, 2006)

Years and years ago I had an old Cortina mk5 with the reg SUE 70W, lovely car but when I sold it the plate went with it. Private plates were'nt such a big thing then but I regret it now. I think it's worth over a grand now maybe even 2, wish I'd have kept it.

Oh well.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Dazzyboy,glad your pleased with new MH we brought ours (Integra 690) last year & Very happy with it.ENJOY


----------

